# NREMT IN 3 DAYS



## James2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

im just wondering what to do study?
and is it really that hard as ppl say it


tyvm for ur time


----------



## Angel (Jun 15, 2015)

Your test is in 3 days? Study whatever you want (textbook) but you probably should've started a bit sooner.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

Angel said:


> you probably should've started a bit sooner.



I second this, 3 days before you take the test ain't enough time. I studied about a week before I took national and this was immediately after I passed my EMT class. Study what you had a hard time in class and just "brush up" on the stuff you did good on.


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been using "fisdap.net" to help me study, my test is in 4 hours.


----------



## medicaltransient (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone should lock this thread because you need to not be on emtlife right now. 
What to study: your emt books or subscribe to some kind of studying program. Close out the library the next couple of days and you should be fune.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Angel said:


> Your test is in 3 days? Study whatever you want (textbook) but you probably should've started a bit sooner.


is it really that hard? i kinda dont get why ppl struggle a lot you need at least 70% to pass, my class requirement was at least 80% class overall and at least 80% final to pass...now if its only asking for 70% i feel its not that hard


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 15, 2015)

James2015 said:


> is it really that hard? i kinda dont get why ppl struggle a lot you need at least 70% to pass, my class requirement was at least 80% class overall and at least 80% final to pass...now if its only asking for 70% i feel its not that hard


You'll be fine. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BlackMedicBabe (Jun 18, 2015)

$10 for EMT Review!! On the appstore! I passed the second time!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## James2015 (Jun 18, 2015)

BlackMedicBabe said:


> $10 for EMT Review!! On the appstore! I passed the second time!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO


only study 2hrs and passed first time lol aha but gratz


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you actually know the material though or are you just taking tests. 

I generally tell people not to study within the last 48-72 hours before a big exam. At that point if you don't know it you're not going to learn it and run the risk of making things worse or mixing things up because it's crammed rather than studied effectively.

Not trying to say you don't know your stuff as I only really studied for the NREMT in addition to what I did for clad for my NREMT-P. The studying I did for my P exam was test prep to get back in the mode of that style testing more so then the actual material since my class exams were more essay and short answer type questions than multiple guess. 

Congrats on passing.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 19, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Do you actually know the material though or are you just taking tests.
> 
> I generally tell people not to study within the last 48-72 hours before a big exam. At that point if you don't know it you're not going to learn it and run the risk of making things worse or mixing things up because it's crammed rather than studied effectively.
> 
> ...



I just feel everyone is different, see besides the fact that I'm good at testing I do know my stuff do to the 80% requirement in my course both overall and final exam, I always study the day before the test because that's how I personally do it and like it. Also, questions style were so similar to my daily quizzes and exams. Now I was hopping to know what to do after the nremt =)

ahaha thnx


----------

